# 32      ()

## admin

,     :   .      ,  ,     .   ,      .       ,   ,              .      .     ,   ,     .  ,  .     ,   ,            .    ,     .    ?     -  ? '  ?   ,     -   . Ƴ: )        )    ,          .    ,        .          ,  ,   ,   , . ,        ,      ,  ,    .       ,  " "  .      ,       .    ,       ,        , ,       .      .        , : " ,      ". ϳ ,   ,        . ͳ,   '  ,            . ͳ     : "     ".      .     ',   .   ,    ': "?   ' - !"    ,         .       ,         ,    .    ,   .    .        -  , ,  ,        .    ,     ,   ,       '  .     .      -      .   ,    : ,    ,   ,  ,     .         - ,     ,        .           .        ?      - , ,          .        ,     ,    .            .

----------


## admin

17. ͳ     ,      .
18.      ,      ,   .       .
19.    ,   '  ,         ,   ,    .     .
20. ͳ     .
21. ,   ? ϳ          .   ,   ,  , ,    ,    .
22.      ,     ,   ,    .     ,     쳺,     .
23.       ,  ,     ,   -  . ҳ  : ,       ,  .     '.      ,        .
24.    ,       .     .
25. ϳ                .    ,       .
26.   ,   .     :   ,     .
27.     , ,          ,       ,   .     .           : ,     .
28.          ,          ,   .   ,   ,  ,  ,      .   -   ,  ,      ,      ,       .
29.        ,    ,        .
30.    -     ,      -    . ,    ,        .
31. ϳ   ( , ,   )          -     䳺. ³              .
32.       -  .

----------


## Uksus

17 - !!!

----------


## laithemmer

27 - 
25 - !

----------


## **SEM**

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="Red"][COLOR="Red"]* !!!*

----------


## Elvi$

,   "   ,   '..."

----------

...  ))
     :   - -   ,

----------

,    . ,      .   ,      :)

----------


## aneisha

> ,   ,              .

  ,        

> ,     .

             ,        

> ?     -  ? '  ?   ,     -   . Ƴ: )        )    ,          .

    , ,   "ֳ "   -   

> ,        .

   ,    -     

> ,  ,   ,   , . ,        ,      ,  ,    .       ,  " "  .

   .         

> .

  ,    -          

> , : " ,      ". ϳ ,   ,        . ͳ,   '  ,            .

  ,    ,     "       "   

> ͳ     : "     ".      .

     

> ',   .   ,    ': "?   ' - !"

    !!!   

> ,         .       ,         ,    .

                  - . .  .   

> ,   .    .

  ,          ((((   

> -  , ,  ,        .    ,     ,   ,       '  .

    " .  ᳺ   )))))))))   

> .      -      .

     .     -   .  . .   

> ,    : ,    ,   ,  ,     .

    ,    ))))   

> .

     ?     ,       ))))))))   

> .

----------


## aneisha

> ͳ     ,      .

      .    

> ,   '  ,         ,   ,    .     .

        .    

> ͳ     .

        .     

> ,   ? ϳ          .

     2    ? ,     !   

> ,     ,   ,    .     ,     쳺,     .

        .        .    -    .   

> ,  ,     ,   -  . ҳ  : ,       ,  .     '.      ,        .

          ?       ....    

> ,       .     .

   .....       .....   

> ,   .     :   ,     .

       . ,   .   .   

> , ,          ,       ,   .     .

    ,             .  ,      

> ,          ,   .

       .  ,      ))))))))))))   

> ,    ,        .

        . ,     

> -     ,      -    .

           . ,   ,      .   

> ϳ   ( , ,   )          -     䳺. ³              .

    ????? ,    .   

> -  .

       ,     "

----------


## Elvi$

,

----------

